# new semi auto?



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought a Remington SPR 453 a few seasons ago and it's been great. I've only had two problems with it. It jammed up on me on South Dakota, but that was because of the lack of cleaning. And I lost the bolt lever. I got it for $350 and its a good shooter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine isn't a "newer" model I don't believe but I had great luck with my 11-87. My son uses it now and it's still a reliable gun. Replaced an extractor for around $8. Not bad for several thousand shells. Maybe I just got lucky?


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I heard the beretta a300 is a good gun. Gander has them for $700 on their website.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Huntmich said:


> I bought a Remington SPR 453 a few seasons ago and it's been great. I've only had two problems with it. It jammed up on me on South Dakota, but that was because of the lack of cleaning. And I lost the bolt lever. I got it for $350 and its a good shooter.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not trying to start a debate or argument, but I bought my sbe in 1999 and have NEVER had anything go wrong with it. I have shot 1000,s upon 1000,s of shells through that weapon. I rarely clean it either. Just saying. I've had newer model Remington's and they are not nearly the same guns they were back in the 60's and 70's even the 80's I bought an 870 magnum with a fixed mod choke and I still have it today, allthough I converted it to a deer gun with a hastings barrel, leupold M8 x 4 and a timney trigger. Still a shooter to this day. But their new stuff IMO is junk. 

Sad tbh they were a very good company years ago.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'd be looking for a nice used Beretta 390 or 391.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Not trying to start a debate or argument, but I bought my sbe in 1999 and have NEVER had anything go wrong with it. I have shot 1000,s upon 1000,s of shells through that weapon. I rarely clean it either. Just saying. I've had newer model Remington's and they are not nearly the same guns they were back in the 60's and 70's even the 80's I bought an 870 magnum with a fixed mod choke and I still have it today, allthough I converted it to a deer gun with a hastings barrel, leupold M8 x 4 and a timney trigger. Still a shooter to this day. But their new stuff IMO is junk.
> 
> Sad tbh they were a very good company years ago.


It's a russian made gun he's talking about the Baikal Mp153 (remington just likes to put their name on it) but it goes back to you get what you pay for but if I were to spend on a cheap auto this would be the one. You ask why? Because its probably the only 3.5" gas gun that will efficiently cycle target loads. I've had piss poor experiences with Sx2, Sx3, and the maxus. If you're gonna go cheap the 453/153 is a great gun because you can adjust the ports.. You can't do that on the upper end gas guns..


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

ESOX said:


> I'd be looking for a nice used Beretta 390 or 391.


 
Agreed. Dont forget about these guns. My son shoots one and it has been great.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and recommend the remington model 11. Extremely dependable,flawless ejection and recoil reduction system. Can't be beat. Picked mine up for 200$ however steel is not recommended so bismuth or classic doubles non tox will have to used..hope this helps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jafb76 (Sep 8, 2008)

Winchester sx3...never had any problems..I have the 28" barrel max 4 cammo .. Got it under a grand


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

GUESS what. If you can't hit S&&t changing and buy new Guns,chokes,is not the Problem.


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

mi duckdown said:


> GUESS what. If you can't hit S&&t changing and buy new Guns,chokes,is not the Problem.


I kill plenty of ducks and geese, just looking to finally get out of using a pump, i am sure a semi auto is mucg nicer and little easier to waterfowl hunt with?


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

fowlpursuit said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and recommend the remington model 11. Extremely dependable,flawless ejection and recoil reduction system. Can't be beat. Picked mine up for 200$ however steel is not recommended so bismuth or classic doubles non tox will have to used..hope this helps
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome gun!! Hands down the best bang for your buck. (<--- imo) Mr Browning called it his finest achievement. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Go with the Stoeger 3500. I also have a nova pump and love it. But the price and quality for that price of the Stoeger cant be beat. I love my 3500


----------



## Canuck (Oct 11, 2000)

I would also look at the new remington versamax sportsman model it is only around $900 new seen it advertised in a Cabels flyer. I have read good reviews on the versamax remmington finally came out with a decent gun. I am planning on getting one this fall since they fit me well not sure which model yet it will depend on which one fits/feels better but anyway here are a couple of links with prices to compare with and Cabels also sells them. Good luck with whichever brand and model you choose!

Check out Bud's
http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/37_64_992/Semi-Auto+Shotguns/

Slickguns $806 in the link below
http://www.slickguns.com/product/remington-versa-max-sportsman-12-ga-28-barrel-3-rnds-782-shipped


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

It comes down to you get what you pay for. Buy a gently used Beretta or SBE and I think you'll be happier than if you spent the same money on a "new" gun. Guns are only new once. That first time in the swamp pretty much takes the shine off the diamond.

Beretta 300, 390, and 391 and variants there of, are gas guns with no damn O rings (Remington) to worry about. They shoot all day long dirty and twice on Sunday. The gas system eats a lot of the recoil you see with intertia guns. Something to be said about the oldest manufacturing company in the world - 500 years.

Benelli makes the best inertia gun. Simple design that rarely hangs up. It's light and has a bit more kick than gas guns. You know what they say about fewer moving parts.

Browning makes a fine gun as does Winchester so I'm told. The rest are just knock offs of the parent company guns to get a lower price point.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Buy the gun that fits you the best,don't worry about the O rings in a 1187 or a 1100 they last for years if not ever.Been shooting a 1100 mag. for 38 years at ducks and not one problem.


----------



## Ronno (Jul 29, 2004)

X2. Right fit is most important 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

duckbuster2 said:


> Buy the gun that fits you the best,don't worry about the O rings in a 1187 or a 1100 they last for years if not ever.Been shooting a 1100 mag. for 38 years at ducks and not one problem.


Yea umm if it sits in the gun cabinet or you shoot 5 ducks a year 

Buddy keeps O rings in his blind bag...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

duckbuster2 said:


> Buy the gun that fits you the best,don't worry about the O rings in a 1187 or a 1100 they last for years if not ever.Been shooting a 1100 mag. for 38 years at ducks and not one problem.


I hunted with a guy in Argentina that was from Florida. In the 80's before gun permits and tracking of entrance and exit he left his 11-87 with the outfitter so he didn't need to bring it back and forth. Shot it for 30 years killing a thousand + birds a year, hardly cleaned and only replaced the O ring after 30 years and more kills than most hunters would see in 100 life times.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks formall the info, i dont thonk i cam afford a sbe even used? Debating if i even need a gun that shoots a 3 1/2 shell, i shhot 3 right now even though my nova could take 3 1/2's. thinkin of the stoeger 3000 or 3500. Although the. Ersamax felt great to me? Just a little put of what i am willing to spend? Who knows?


----------

